# Data Transfer Errors



## narcolepsy (May 14, 2009)

Hi, this question I understand is a little bit wooly, but I don't really know how to attack the issue.

Enough rambling:

When downloading files over the internet, I have noticed many have become corrupt at some point: i.e. upgrading php5 last night the md5 checksum would not match the downloaded file, had to download it twice to get it to work.

I have noticed this with other files I have downloaded.

Where should I start looking to root cause this failure?

Many Thanks,
m


----------



## vivek (May 14, 2009)

First get updated ports tree snapshot. Next read /usr/ports/UPDATING file for errors.


----------



## BuSerD (May 15, 2009)

Also, verify that your NIC and its cabling are seated and connected securely. Run a couple of ridiculous ping samples to just take an overview of your network reliability. File corruption on download is more likely a networking (bit dropping) issue than a OS issue but the later is still possible.


----------

